# Stinging Pain in Breast



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

I woke up this morning with a stinging pain, primarily in the left breast, but occasionally on the right as well. Initially I thought it might be a plugged duct, but can seem to find a lump anywhere. I massaged a bit, but I think it may be something else. I do massage when I pump. Could I have possible massaged too hard and injured the breast tissue? Or my other thought now is that I was slowly pulling away from DS's latch during nap time hoping he'd unlatch himself because he wakes up when I break the latch. Possibly it created too much stress on the breast tissue? Anyone have any thoughts or similar sensations? I'm not sure what to do to help it if it's not a plugged duct.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I had some pain a couple weeks ago in one side. I assumed it was a plugged duct though I couldn't feel anything either. Masage, warm showers and 2 days later it was gone.

I'd say, if the pain's not unbearable and you can just stick it ot a few days, keep nursg as usual and you may feel better.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

If it is a plugged duct, nurse, nurse, nursing will help. Hope you are feeling better soon.
Melinda


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

The 'stinging pain' part made me think about when I get thrush.... it never feels like you think thrush would. Just an unbelievable pain at latch that makes you think your baby is nursing wrong or something. I use generic clotrimazole cream on my nipples.

But it does sound like a plugged duct or something. Sometimes my baby latches on, brings my milk in and then gets distracted. If I don't empty the breast, I end up with a touch of mastitis- but that usually doesn't hurt as much as is a hard, painful lump that is hot to the touch. Tylenol, hot showers, cold compresses and a day off (plus some pumping) makes it better.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

I usually get a stinging sensation before I get a milk blister. They hurt! I notice that I get a deep stinging sensation deep in my breast, and then after DS nurses the blister pops up on my nipple.


----------



## mom_2_carson (Oct 18, 2005)

I get those pains from time to time and they always seem to happen when I've slept on my stomach and put pressure on my chest overnight, for me it doesn't mean thrush or plugged ducts, just reminds me to sleep on my side or back.

Jenn


----------



## wildflower18 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I fed on demand, as usual this weekend and the pain seemed to go away. Not sure what it was, but thanks for all the responses!


----------

